# Coombe Hill



## richart (May 16, 2013)

Had the great pleasure of playing Coombe Hill today. Course is just outside Kingston-upon-Thames, and it is a cracking course, in pristine condition. The best greens I have played on this year, and that includes the Berkshire and St Georges Hill. The only reason I previously knew of the course was because Jimmy Tarbuck was a member. It is a parkand course, but because of the large hills it drains more like a heathland course.

The weather was beautiful, warm sun and a light breeze. I was off first at 8.30 in our Society so played the course with no hold ups which always adds to the enjoyment The first hole is only about 300 yards and all downhill. Not the most attractive hole standing on the tee if I am honest, but a nice gentle start. The views out towards Wimbledon golf course are pretty good though. My three ball all managed fours, which was not bad considering the speed and slope of the green. Second hole is a  longer version of the first, but this time you can see all the hole from the tee. After this gentle start the holes start to get longer and more difficult. Back to back par 5's is slightly odd, but both are lovely holes and birdie chances, assuming you can read the greens. The first par 3 the sixth is a cracker, heavily downhill to a very undulating green. Makes a change from my course where the par threes are uphill.

As you go round the course you realise how immaculate it is. Lovely flat tees, shaped fairways, numerous well placed fairway bunkers, and very thick rough. At first I thought the rough should be cut back as it was at least a foot long, and then I realised it was full of bluebells. In places the rough was almost completely blue which in the sun was stunning. This is definitely the time of year to play the course. As I said before the greens were superb, and I didn't have a three putt all day. I did hole a lot of five or six foot second putts to keep that record though.

Nice 'half way' hut after 8 holes, although you can not get a bacon roll. Might be to do with the clubs Jewish roots.Front nine ends with another good par three downhill. I would mention that I was struggling with my back after three holes, which was not great as I was carrying. The quality of the course helped take my mind of the pain !

Back nine is just as good as the front and the harder of the two nines. Some long par fours uphill, which you need to avoid the fairway bunkers. The bunkers have proper lips, and you are doing well to get more than a wedge out of them. I would mention that most courses I have played this year have struggled with the quality of their bunkers. The ones at Coombe Hill are perfect. Nice covering of sand on a firm base. A lot of the holes have slight doglegs, and there are a few blind drives. Some course knowledge would have been helpful, but courses built on large hills are always going to have a few blind shots. The 12th holes is another lovely par three played over a valley to a very small green. The par threes are some of the best holes on the course.

The weakest hole on the course is the 18th, and that is mainly because the second shot is totally blind. You aim at a huge flagpole behind the green. The hole is also the practice ground and is covered in practice balls. Fortunately there are all yellow, so always use a white ball for this hole !!! There are no 'signature' holes on this course, just a lot a very good ones. It is a course I would be very happy to be a member of, which is high praise from me.

All in all a lovely course, in immaculate condition, with a nice clubhouse overlooking the 18th green. One of the very best parkland courses I have ever played. It is ranked 18th in Surrey, but should be higher. Difficult to compare a parkland course with a heathland one, but I would put it's quality on a par with a course such as Hindhead. It is unfortunately an expensive place to play, green fees around Â£85 I think, but you get real quality for your money. Can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 16, 2013)

It is a lovely course. I played it for free, as our course is one of the assoc of Jewish golf clubs also, so we have a reciprocal arrangement. Lovely tree lined, tight and good elevation changes.

I'll have to head back there again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2013)

I use to caddy there as a kid. Tough walk for a youngster but cash always made it worthwhile.


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2013)

Great review. However, it's a course thats never really suited my eye. The course doesn't 'flow' in my opinion with a couple of hole crossovers, but do agree the par 3s are the course's best feature. 

And I disagree it's as good as Hindhead


----------



## richart (May 17, 2013)

Piece said:



			Great review. However, it's a course thats never really suited my eye. The course doesn't 'flow' in my opinion with a couple of hole crossovers, but do agree the par 3s are the course's best feature. 

And I disagree it's as good as Hindhead 

Click to expand...

Must admit I thought the flow of the course was fine, with just the one short crossover. Playing at Blackmoor you get used to crossovers !! I thought a couple of the holes up the hills were similar to Hindhead, without the heather. My Society is playing Hindhead next month so interesting to hear the feedback.

I will be surprised if I play a course in better condition this year though. We played Foxhills last month and it was the complete opposite, and the greens were dreadful.


----------



## Piece (May 18, 2013)

richart said:



			Must admit I thought the flow of the course was fine, with just the one short crossover. Playing at Blackmoor you get used to crossovers !! I thought a couple of the holes up the hills were similar to Hindhead, without the heather. My Society is playing Hindhead next month so interesting to hear the feedback.

I will be surprised if I play a course in better condition this year though. We played Foxhills last month and it was the complete opposite, and the greens were dreadful.

Click to expand...

Happy to report that as of last night, Hindhead's greens are running very true and fast.


----------



## scratch (May 18, 2013)

No parkland course is worth 85 quid


----------



## richart (May 16, 2014)

Played the course in a Society day yesterday, and the course was immaculate. Bluebells and rhododenrons out in flower, beautiful warm day, and but for a nasty blob on the 16th would have played to my handicap. 49 players and only one beat their handicap with 37 points.

The greens are as good as any I have played on recently, Bearwood Lakes standard, and the bunkers are the best I have played from. Perfectly cut, with a nice layer of fine sand over a firm base. Just wish ours were as good.

Even saw Jimmy Tarbuck in the Clubhouse.oo:

An old fashioned Club. Has a caddie master, and a chap in the changing rooms that cleans your shoes. Never seen so many staff in one Club, all incredibly friendly. Like stepping back in time, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Foxholer (May 16, 2014)

scratch said:



			No parkland course is worth 85 quid  

Click to expand...

As ridiculous generalisations go, that's up there with the 'best' of them!

Certainly in the 'Aussie Beer is the best Beer in the World' category!


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2014)

richart said:



			a chap in the changing rooms that cleans your shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Did he look like Smiffy at all??


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I use to caddy there as a kid. Tough walk for a youngster but cash always made it worthwhile.
		
Click to expand...

So did I! I can remember that the money I made from a few rounds went on a Ping Anser putter...........which I still have about 25 years later!! Lovely course.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2014)

PieMan said:



			So did I! I can remember that the money I made from a few rounds went on a Pies, pies and more pies........... I still have the belly about 25 years later!!
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Paul


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Corrected that for you Paul


Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2014)




----------

